# Converting Utility Trailer -> Boat Trailer



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

A metal sleeve in between the frame rails? If I'm picking up what you're throwing down, that would work. 

Also, make sure to water proof everything, including the lighting. Marine grease the bearings, the whole bit.


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean about a metal sleeve between the rails. Please elaborate. 

A friend suggested getting some short pieces of square iron tubing with an external diameter the same as the gap on the inside of the rail an the width of the "flap" to brace it. Is that really feasible?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

You might want to beef the tongue up a little and run side braces, on that trailer it is a little flimsy.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

trekkiejt said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about a metal sleeve between the rails. Please elaborate.
> 
> A friend suggested getting some short pieces of square iron tubing with an external diameter the same as the gap on the inside of the rail an the width of the "flap" to brace it. Is that really feasible?


I wasn't really understanding, so disregard.


----------



## trekkiejt (Jan 7, 2012)

I think I could manage that. Are you sure I'd need to? The boat, gear, and add-ons are only about 150 lbs added to that 120 pound trailer.


----------

